# What GPS do you use on the trail?



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

I have really been wanting to track my miles and possibly have a digital map for different trails around the area. For those of you who do just that, what device do you use? Is there anything that would do the job that isnt super expensive?


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Lots of threads about this. 

This is the most recent
http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/mapping-gps-trails-147676/

I just searched tracking miles in this tread.


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks. I think I found what I am going to use... I'll just download Everytrail on my phone. Really hoping it works without Data as I dont have any to spare!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

HoovesWithDaFur said:


> Thanks. I think I found what I am going to use... I'll just download Everytrail on my phone. Really hoping it works without Data as I dont have any to spare!


 Morgan, I wouldn't.Those apps tend to really burn up battery life. Invest in one, they are cheap on eBay. I have a 5 year old garmin eTrex, that was less than 100 dollars new, they are on eBay for less than 30.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

I use Everytrail and LOOOOOVE it! I use it for trails, hunter paces, fox hunts, pretty much everything.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I just bought a Garmin GPSMap60 off eBay for $60. In store it would be well over $200. I have been seeing several of the Venture Etrexx going for around the $40 to $60 range on there.

The other thing about using your app on the phone is whether or not it will work when you are out there where you do not have a signal.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a Garmin Etrex that is the bottom rung model and it will not track you when you are under tree and leaf cover. I was disappointed in its performance so I upgraded to a Garmin 62S. A lot more money. I agree with Roady and I would check Ebay. I think that the Garmin 62S replaced the Garmin 60 and there are those that think that the Garmin 60 was better??? A word about GPS's and not working when under leaf or tree cover - This happened to me when I stayed out too long bow hunting for elk and I was in dark timber and the gps did not work. I had to use my old trusty compass to get me back to camp. No big deal until you realize that you can't travel in a straight line because of downed timber etc. It was a loooong evening.


----------

